# 2021 TIDEWATER 2300CB



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS CAROLINA BAY 2300 IS A A GREAT FAMILY / FISHING BOAT IT IS POWERED WITH A VF250 YAMAHA SHO MOTOR, HAS FORWARD SEATING FOR THOSE FAMILY DAYS OF SKIING OR CRUISING LOTS OF STORAGE AND INSULATED BOXES, FIBERGLASS T TOP STEREO AND SPEAKERS , LARGE LIVE WELLS, HEAD CONSOLE, LOTS OF DECK SPACE FOR FISHING CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140 $ 88,909.00






















































*


----------

